# Chapman Film Production MFA vs USC Film and Television Production MFA



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 13, 2019)

What are your thoughts on both programs?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 13, 2019)

Chapam. 

lol I kid I kid. What are your goals? There's way too much info on both schools just in general and it may help to narrow it down to what you're specifically looking for in a school.

Also congrats if you've been accepted to both, that's amazing!! Best wishes for the journey ahead because whatever you pick I think it'll help immensely in building a career in LA.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 13, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Chapam.
> 
> lol I kid I kid. What are your goals? There's way too much info on both schools just in general and it may help to narrow it down to what you're specifically looking for in a school.
> 
> Also congrats if you've been accepted to both, that's amazing!! Best wishes for the journey ahead because whatever you pick I think it'll help immensely in building a career in LA.



I had a more detailed post somewhere but it didn't get any feedback so I thought i'd go broad this time lol. 

Background: I was admitted to Chapman's editing emphasis and was waitlisted for USC's Film and Television Production program. USC's been my dream school since I was a high school student and I was heartbroken when i got rejected as an undergrad. But I really like Chapman's facilities and the down-to-earth atmposhpere there. 

I obviously have an interested in editing but I also want to continue taking writing classes as well.


----------



## yisiling (Mar 13, 2019)

Chapman. 

I don't know much about the USC program. But I have worked with many USC students (both grad and undergrad). For me, I don't think USC is worth the money because the student I am working with as just not as the school is stand for and many of my friends think that way too. But it is just what I believe.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 13, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> I had a more detailed post somewhere but it didn't get any feedback so I thought i'd go broad this time lol.
> 
> Background: I was admitted to Chapman's editing emphasis and was waitlisted for USC's Film and Television Production program. USC's been my dream school since I was a high school student and I was heartbroken when i got rejected as an undergrad. But I really like Chapman's facilities and the down-to-earth atmposhpere there.
> 
> I obviously have an interested in editing but I also want to continue taking writing classes as well.



Ah I see. So I know that Chapman's facilities are top. Like TOP. Brand new. Lifetime alum access. Esp. If you're going for editing that will be important. And USC has been my dream school for screenwriting too (no longer after research and obviously more rejection), and take this with a grain of salt if I may be biased but yes, it's an amazing school but with top tier schools located so near the heart of film it's too close to call. It's not like USC vs no-name school in Idaho. The downside is Chapman is going to be a bit far from LA, but it's also more affordable and safer. Perhaps for editing internships will be different but I'm not sure.

I think USC has a lot going for it but personally putting all my eggies in thar basket has really hurt me. Even this year, despite 99% going to LA for one school or another, I could've put more time in other schools and perhaps had more financial help. But now I'm ranting  scuse.

Plus Chapman's a certainty right now unlike USC - but you can also wait and see what happens with USC.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 13, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Ah I see. So I know that Chapman's facilities are top. Like TOP. Brand new. Lifetime alum access. Esp. If you're going for editing that will be important. And USC has been my dream school for screenwriting too (no longer after research and obviously more rejection), and take this with a grain of salt if I may be biased but yes, it's an amazing school but with top tier schools located so near the heart of film it's too close to call. It's not like USC vs no-name school in Idaho. The downside is Chapman is going to be a bit far from LA, but it's also more affordable and safer. Perhaps for editing internships will be different but I'm not sure.
> 
> I think USC has a lot going for it but personally putting all my eggies in thar basket has really hurt me. Even this year, despite 99% going to LA for one school or another, I could've put more time in other schools and perhaps had more financial help. But now I'm ranting  scuse.
> 
> Plus Chapman's a certainty right now unlike USC - but you can also wait and see what happens with USC.



I think you make valid points. 

Thank you! 

And I wish you the best in your future endevours!


----------



## estherk (Mar 13, 2019)

I think both schools are great options. I think one thing to consider is how sure you are that you want to edit. If you want to explore and try things, USC is a good place to be. But if you are sure you want to do a specific track, USC's general curriculum will prevent you from really getting into that until the second year. I think that if you know what exactly you want to do, and it's NOT directing or producing (such as editing or cinematography), you will be more skilled if you come out of Chapman than if you do out of USC.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 13, 2019)

estherk said:


> I think both schools are great options. I think one thing to consider is how sure you are that you want to edit. If you want to explore and try things, USC is a good place to be. But if you are sure you want to do a specific track, USC's general curriculum will prevent you from really getting into that until the second year. I think that if you know what exactly you want to do, and it's NOT directing or producing (such as editing or cinematography), you will be more skilled if you come out of Chapman than if you do out of USC.




Yeah I’m definietly not interested in directing or producing. The only thing I go back and forth on are editing and writing.


----------



## estherk (Mar 13, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> Yeah I’m definietly not interested in directing or producing. The only thing I go back and forth on are editing and writing.



If you're not totally sure, then USC could be a good choice, because you can definitely do both here, or try them out and see what you'd rather do. I'm not sure if you can take writing electives at Chapman - I suppose that is something you could look into.


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 13, 2019)

estherk said:


> If you're not totally sure, then USC could be a good choice, because you can definitely do both here, or try them out and see what you'd rather do. I'm not sure if you can take writing electives at Chapman - I suppose that is something you could look into.



From what I’ve been told you can as long as you meet the prerequisite and have room. I think usc is nice because there’s more flexibility in what you can take


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 20, 2019)

So I ended up visiting both schools. Chapman offered me a really nice tour of their facilities and it ended up being just me and another grad student. USC was more of an informational session, I only got to see one sound stage so that disappointing. 

So, I'm still confused lol. 

I'm going to sit in on a class at Chapman I think and hopefully, that'll help me make my decision.


----------



## estherk (Mar 21, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> So I ended up visiting both schools. Chapman offered me a really nice tour of their facilities and it ended up being just me and another grad student. USC was more of an informational session, I only got to see one sound stage so that disappointing.
> 
> So, I'm still confused lol.
> 
> I'm going to sit in on a class at Chapman I think and hopefully, that'll help me make my decision.



It could also help to look at the faculty of each school and see whose work aligns more with your interests!


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 21, 2019)

estherk said:


> It could also help to look at the faculty of each school and see whose work aligns more with your interests!



That's a really good idea! I think I'll do that too!


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Mar 25, 2019)

Well, I sat in on a class this morning and I’m still as indecisive as ever! Lol 

If there’s any current Chapman MFA students on here I’d love to send you a message about your thoughts on the program!


----------



## yisiling (Mar 25, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> Well, I sat in on a class this morning and I’m still as indecisive as ever! Lol
> 
> If there’s any current Chapman MFA students on here I’d love to send you a message about your thoughts on the program!


Check out the last years spreadsheet and reach out to those who is attending now


----------



## Chris W (Mar 25, 2019)

yisiling said:


> Check out the last years spreadsheet and reach out to those who is attending now


Here's that info in our application tracker:



			FilmSchool.org


----------



## Moony (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello @WriterGirl33 ! Are there any updates? I am a prospective student too and am interested in how it worked out for you! Thanks! x


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Jun 12, 2021)

Moony said:


> Hello @WriterGirl33 ! Are there any updates? I am a prospective student too and am interested in how it worked out for you! Thanks! x


Hi! Sorry for the delayed response. It’s kind of a crazy long, story but if you’re looking for advice you can message me.


----------

